
Ask HN: Best companies to work for or invest in during an economic depression? - Gustomaximus
I feel the obvious answer is anything that is essential services to the government. Curious what HN&#x27;ers thing.
======
Jesus_Jones
Working on the core software of a very successful company will be safe. So say
at google, working on search and ads. Android seems to be working out fine.
But software for say the nest, less certain.

Working at Microsoft on the shrinking consumer os software is not that great.
Working on the booming azure is safer.

More dangerous - working at a startup that is not self funding. Also since so
many startups work best when growing markets, the whole startup ecosystem
would seem to be impacted in a general downturn.

